

Stop the Internet Blacklist - chibea
http://demandprogress.org/blacklist/

======
djacobs
First the President wants to be able to wiretap any digital communication
(encrypted or not) and now Congress wants us to censor without due process.
When did freedom start being such a bad thing?

~~~
tomjen3
July 5th, 1776.

~~~
anamax
> July 5th, 1776.

Nope. The current constitution is part of the trend - America was more free
under the Articles of Confederation (which has nothing to do with the
confederacy).

------
dmoney
Relevant sections:

 _DOMESTIC DOMAINS- ... Upon receipt of such order, the domain name registrar
or domain name registry shall suspend operation of, and lock, the domain
name._

 _NONDOMESTIC DOMAINS- ... a service provider ... shall take reasonable steps
that will prevent a domain name from resolving to that domain name’s Internet
protocol address

a financial transaction provider ... shall take reasonable measures, as
expeditiously as practical, to prevent ... its service from processing
transactions for customers located within the United States based on purchases
associated with the domain name its trademarks from being authorized for use
on Internet sites associated with such domain name

a service that serves contextual or display advertisements to Internet sites
shall take reasonable measures... to prevent its network from serving
advertisements to an Internet site accessed through such domain name._

Source: <http://www.govtrack.us/congress/billtext.xpd?bill=s111-3804>

------
rubidium
Full text of the Combating Online Infringement and Counterfeits Act at the
link.

<http://news.opencongress.org/bill/111-s3804/text?version=is>

~~~
Kadin
Looks like it's pretty much an anti-PirateBay bill. I wonder who exactly paid
for it?

------
xtacy
But unlike an IP address based blacklist, this should be relatively easy to
bypass, right? A BitTorrent like infrastructure, run purely by people for the
people. Or a HTTP based DNS resolution, as long as it can be bootstrapped.

~~~
mike-cardwell
<https://www.torproject.org/>

~~~
gasull
Not really. If the exit Tor node is within the US you won't be able to reach
the blocked domain.

On the other hand, a free DNS from overseas should work.

~~~
mike-cardwell
You can configure Tor to exit from a specific set of countries, or to exclude
a specific set of countries from the exit list.

~~~
gasull
You are right. Maybe Tor should be configured by default to work that way.

Do you have a .torrc that makes Tor to exit from non-censorship countries? I
would like to use it.

Alternatively, do you have a list of non-censorship countries?

NB: If you run a Tor hidden service remove it from your torrc before posting
it.

~~~
mike-cardwell
I don't have such a list no. However, the configuration option is quite
simple. If you wanted to block China, Russia and the US, you'd simply add this
to your torrc:

ExcludeNodes {cn},{ru},{us}

~~~
gasull
Thanks.

------
jasonwatkinspdx
I'd like to know more about the details of the bill, but as presented in this
article I think it's a very bad idea indeed.

~~~
gromy
<http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c111:S.3804>:

------
gojomo
Someday, the same bureaucrat at the FCC who enforces net-neutrality could also
be checking ISP compliance with the blacklist!

------
pkghost
If you have faith in our copyright system, it's probably not worth worrying
about.

Fulltext of the bill: <http://bit.ly/aGMT4L>

